# Air Conditioner belt



## Tony Attard (Apr 27, 2012)

Good morning everyone.
I was wondering if anyone knew where I could buy a new belt for the air conditioner (from the engine pulley to the air conditioner)?? I would appreciate a site or a phone, part No, etc very much.
Also, the air conditioner has not been exercised for some time, should I expect everything to work once I put the belt on, perhaps after recharging it?? Thanks in advance.

ACA


----------



## richarddylan63 (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm following your thread and I think nobody knows yet


----------



## Tony Attard (Apr 27, 2012)

*air conditioner belt*

Thanks Richard.

Tony


----------

